# [HVR-1100]scan des chaines imposssible (résolu)

## Pixys

Bonjour à tous,

j'ai un petit problème avec ma carte tv TNT Hauppauge HVR-1100.

Pour la configurer, j'ai suivi ce how-to

Tout correspond sauf que je ne trouve pas le "CONFIG_DVB=y"

les modules sont biens chargés, la carte bien détectée:

```
pegase pixys # dmesg | grep -i dvb

CORE cx88[0]: subsystem: 0070:9402, board: Hauppauge WinTV-HVR1100 DVB-T/Hybrid [card=40,autodetected]

tveeprom 1-0050: TV standards PAL(B/G) PAL(I) SECAM(L/L') PAL(D/D1/K) ATSC/DVB Digital (eeprom 0xf4)

cx2388x dvb driver version 0.0.6 loaded

cx8802_register_driver() ->registering driver type=dvb access=shared

CORE cx88[0]: subsystem: 0070:9402, board: Hauppauge WinTV-HVR1100 DVB-T/Hybrid [card=40]

cx88[0]/2: cx2388x based dvb card

DVB: Unable to find symbol dvb_pll_attach()

DVB: registering new adapter (cx88[0])

DVB: registering frontend 0 (Conexant CX22702 DVB-T)...

```

mais voilà, ça veut pas...

```
pegase pixys # dvbscan /usr/share/dvb/dvb-t/fr-Bordeaux-Bouliac > /home/pixys/.mplayer/channels.conf

scanning /usr/share/dvb/dvb-t/fr-Bordeaux-Bouliac

using '/dev/dvb/adapter0/frontend0' and '/dev/dvb/adapter0/demux0'

initial transponder 490000000 0 9 9 3 1 4 0

initial transponder 778000000 0 9 9 3 1 4 0

initial transponder 802000000 0 9 9 3 1 4 0

initial transponder 658000000 0 9 9 3 1 4 0

initial transponder 634000000 0 9 9 3 1 4 0

initial transponder 546000000 0 9 9 3 1 4 0

>>> tune to: 490000000:INVERSION_AUTO:BANDWIDTH_8_MHZ:FEC_AUTO:FEC_AUTO:QAM_64:T

RANSMISSION_MODE_8K:GUARD_INTERVAL_AUTO:HIERARCHY_NONE

WARNING: >>> tuning failed!!!

>>> tune to: 490000000:INVERSION_AUTO:BANDWIDTH_8_MHZ:FEC_AUTO:FEC_AUTO:QAM_64:T

RANSMISSION_MODE_8K:GUARD_INTERVAL_AUTO:HIERARCHY_NONE (tuning failed)

WARNING: >>> tuning failed!!!

>>> tune to: 778000000:INVERSION_AUTO:BANDWIDTH_8_MHZ:FEC_AUTO:FEC_AUTO:QAM_64:T

RANSMISSION_MODE_8K:GUARD_INTERVAL_AUTO:HIERARCHY_NONE

WARNING: >>> tuning failed!!!

>>> tune to: 778000000:INVERSION_AUTO:BANDWIDTH_8_MHZ:FEC_AUTO:FEC_AUTO:QAM_64:T

RANSMISSION_MODE_8K:GUARD_INTERVAL_AUTO:HIERARCHY_NONE (tuning failed)

WARNING: >>> tuning failed!!!

>>> tune to: 802000000:INVERSION_AUTO:BANDWIDTH_8_MHZ:FEC_AUTO:FEC_AUTO:QAM_64:T

RANSMISSION_MODE_8K:GUARD_INTERVAL_AUTO:HIERARCHY_NONE

WARNING: >>> tuning failed!!!

>>> tune to: 802000000:INVERSION_AUTO:BANDWIDTH_8_MHZ:FEC_AUTO:FEC_AUTO:QAM_64:T

RANSMISSION_MODE_8K:GUARD_INTERVAL_AUTO:HIERARCHY_NONE (tuning failed)

WARNING: >>> tuning failed!!!

>>> tune to: 658000000:INVERSION_AUTO:BANDWIDTH_8_MHZ:FEC_AUTO:FEC_AUTO:QAM_64:T

RANSMISSION_MODE_8K:GUARD_INTERVAL_AUTO:HIERARCHY_NONE

WARNING: >>> tuning failed!!!

>>> tune to: 658000000:INVERSION_AUTO:BANDWIDTH_8_MHZ:FEC_AUTO:FEC_AUTO:QAM_64:T

RANSMISSION_MODE_8K:GUARD_INTERVAL_AUTO:HIERARCHY_NONE (tuning failed)

WARNING: >>> tuning failed!!!

>>> tune to: 634000000:INVERSION_AUTO:BANDWIDTH_8_MHZ:FEC_AUTO:FEC_AUTO:QAM_64:T

RANSMISSION_MODE_8K:GUARD_INTERVAL_AUTO:HIERARCHY_NONE

WARNING: >>> tuning failed!!!

>>> tune to: 634000000:INVERSION_AUTO:BANDWIDTH_8_MHZ:FEC_AUTO:FEC_AUTO:QAM_64:T

RANSMISSION_MODE_8K:GUARD_INTERVAL_AUTO:HIERARCHY_NONE (tuning failed)

WARNING: >>> tuning failed!!!

>>> tune to: 546000000:INVERSION_AUTO:BANDWIDTH_8_MHZ:FEC_AUTO:FEC_AUTO:QAM_64:T

RANSMISSION_MODE_8K:GUARD_INTERVAL_AUTO:HIERARCHY_NONE

WARNING: >>> tuning failed!!!

>>> tune to: 546000000:INVERSION_AUTO:BANDWIDTH_8_MHZ:FEC_AUTO:FEC_AUTO:QAM_64:T

RANSMISSION_MODE_8K:GUARD_INTERVAL_AUTO:HIERARCHY_NONE (tuning failed)

WARNING: >>> tuning failed!!!

ERROR: initial tuning failed

dumping lists (0 services)

Done.

```

mon noyau actuel est un gentoo-sources-2.6.23-r6. Cette carte a déjà fonctionné avec un noyau antérieur et fonctionne sous xp.

merci de votre aide et bonne journée.Last edited by Pixys on Fri Feb 01, 2008 10:19 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Desintegr

Ça fait plaisir d'être lu  :Smile: 

Le problème vient s'en doute de là :

```
DVB: Unable to find symbol dvb_pll_attach()
```

Vérifie que tu as bien activé Generic I2C PLL based tuners (CONFIG_DVB_PLL) et chargé le module correspondant (dvb_pll).

Il faudra que je pense à mettre la page à jour  :Razz: 

----------

## Pixys

 *Desintegr wrote:*   

> Ça fait plaisir d'être lu 
> 
> Le problème vient s'en doute de là :
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Ca fait plaisir d'avoir des camarades qui font des how-to clairs   :Very Happy: 

ok merci, je vérifie ça ce soir et je tiens au courant.

encore merci.

----------

## nemo13

Bonsoir,

Je profite , scandaleusement   :Wink:   , de ce fil pour poser la question suivante :

Sachant que la tnt HD devrait sans doute utiliser un encodage MP4 au lieu de MP2 ,les tuners actuels seront-ils ,à minima ,

laisser passer ce type de flux ?

ou  alors j'attend encore 2 ans pour me bricoler mon média center ?

A+

----------

## Pixys

 *nemo13 wrote:*   

> Bonsoir,
> 
> Je profite , scandaleusement    , de ce fil pour poser la question suivante :

 

oui, c'est vraiment inadmissible   :Razz: 

 *nemo13 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sachant que la tnt HD devrait sans doute utiliser un encodage MP4 au lieu de MP2 ,les tuners actuels seront-ils ,à minima ,
> 
> laisser passer ce type de flux ?
> ...

 

et bien je ferai une réponse de normand: "p’tetre ben qu’oui, ptetre ben que non"

ça doit dépendre du chipset utilisé et donc du fabricant de la carte...

mais à priori, qui peut le plus peu le moins (quoique, en matière de hardware   :Rolling Eyes:  ) quant à l'inverse, faut pas pousser le bouchon trop loin (maurice).

Néanmoins, nemo13, je te déconseille fortement ce type de carte: le son est géré par le port PCI et non par une sortie 3.5 mm. ça complique pas mal les choses.

Sinon mon problème est résolu: c'était effectivement le Generic I2C PLL based tuners qui manquait (pas facile à trouver).

Merci Desintegr, t'as plus qu'à mettre à jour ton how-to.

merci encore.

----------

## nemo13

merci za vous deux,

je vais chercher s'il la bête n'existe pas ( une TNT/MP4 en PCI avec sortie son S/Pif  reconnue sous tux )   :Rolling Eyes: 

bonne nuit.

----------

## Desintegr

 *Pixys wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Néanmoins, nemo13, je te déconseille fortement ce type de carte: le son est géré par le port PCI et non par une sortie 3.5 mm. ça complique pas mal les choses.

 

Seul le son analogique est géré par le port PCI.

Si tu souhaites utiliser uniquement la TNT avec la carte, tout passe dans le flux MPEG2, donc aucun problème particulier.

----------

## Pixys

 *Desintegr wrote:*   

>  *Pixys wrote:*   
> 
> Néanmoins, nemo13, je te déconseille fortement ce type de carte: le son est géré par le port PCI et non par une sortie 3.5 mm. ça complique pas mal les choses. 
> 
> Seul le son analogique est géré par le port PCI.
> ...

 

++ j'ai oublié de le préciser.

----------

## Pixys

ah bravo ! 

maintenant que je peux scanner les canaux, mplayer ne produit plus un seul son:

```
[AO_ALSA] Erreur ouverture de lecture : No such file or directory

open /dev/[sound/]dsp: Invalid argument

[OpenAL] could not open device

Opening /dev/dvb/adapter0/audio0

DVB AUDIO DEVICE: No such file or directory

```

ça ne fonctionne plus non plus sur un film...

----------

## Desintegr

Problème de configuration de MPlayer.

Pourquoi utilises-tu OpenAL comme sortie audio (qui ne fonctionne pas dans ton cas d'ailleurs) ?

----------

## Pixys

 *Desintegr wrote:*   

> Problème de configuration de MPlayer.
> 
> Pourquoi utilises-tu OpenAL comme sortie audio (qui ne fonctionne pas dans ton cas d'ailleurs) ?

 

je peux utiliser autre chose ?

je viens de résoudre le problème en relançant alsaconf mais si ya plus mieux comme solution, je suis tout ouïe !

----------

## Desintegr

 *Pixys wrote:*   

> je peux utiliser autre chose ?

 

Sortie directe ALSA ou bien PulseAudio qui est à la mode en ce moment.

----------

## Pixys

 *Desintegr wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sortie directe ALSA ou bien PulseAudio qui est à la mode en ce moment.

 

ah ouai pas bête j'y avais pas du tout pensé... tu conseilles quoi: PulseAudio ou alsa ?

----------

## Desintegr

Moi ALSA car je n'ai pas besoin de PulseAudio.

----------

## Pixys

OK merci.

@+

----------

